# breakwall question



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

It's been a few years, like 10 since I last fished any of the breakwalls. My teenager expressed some interest in doing it this year. My question is is it still worth the trip? I have heard in the past few years it has really dropped off. I know where to go just wondering if it's worth the long drive.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not much in the way of numbers right now, but its getting there in the next few weeks. Cold rains and cooler nights will bring em in.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

If your expectations are close to double digits like 10 years ago, it may not be worth it. But if you would be happy with a fish or two I think it's worth it.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

My friend said he caught 2 off the wall today.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I was up there about a week ago before the rain
. All I caught was a folding chair on a Cleo. That thing was hard to pull in, thought my line was going to break but it just kept coming in slowly.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

y-town said:


> I was up there about a week ago before the rain
> . All I caught was a folding chair on a Cleo. That thing was hard to pull in, thought my line was going to break but it just kept coming in slowly.


Did it jump? Lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's rare to catch a lawn chair. Did you C&R? Lol.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Should turn it in for a fish Ohio award.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahaha love it when everyone joins in on a good comment.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

To be honest I'd be happy just to see my teenager catch one. Guess it might just be worth the drive before duck season starts. Which brings up another question. Does the Fairport harbor breakwall still get acton of hunters?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was up at Fairport on the lighthouse wall and guys were shooting ducks as I was fishing for steelhead.... Don't know if you can still hunt there but you might be able to pull double duty while you are there!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

That was probably 15 years ago...


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes duck hunters are still there be careful.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Any word on if the bite picked up at all?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> Yes duck hunters are still there be careful.


Which wall do they hunt from? And what direction do they shoot? I thought the regulation was the break wall could not be attached to the mainland.

I had plans to fish the short wall early morning starting prior to sunrise.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Doubt they can go on the pier


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I was out by the lighthouse the other day and didn't see any


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

iggyfly said:


> Doubt they can go on the pier


I knew that, but am wondering if the pier is in the falling shot zone, if hunting is permitted on the long break wall. Many years ago I was there and a guy was on the long break wall. With his decoy spread, he would have been firing across to the pier.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya in my experiences from years past the long wall can get stupid in the mornings. Evening never seemed to be as bad. To me with kids along it's just not worth the hassle. That's cool, thanks for the info. Gonna have to give it a try in the next few weeks. Might have to pull out the secret swim baits and give em hell.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They aren't on the pier they are on the rocks right by the beach where it leads out to the lighthouse.


----------

